# Hysteroscopy



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Can you tell me what this involves? Is it done under GA?

Dawn


----------



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

I think it usually done under GA although can be done under heavy sedation.  Although I have had one of these I'm not really sure what they do but I think they put a camera up into the uterus and take a good look at the inside for things like fibroids etc. and remove anything they can that shouldn't be there.  They are looking to see how they can help implantation.

Sarahjane x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I had mine done with 2 painkillers taken an hour before and a very kind nurse who let me grip her hand very tightly. It wasn't painful, more very uncomfortable. It did get a bit much at one point and I just asked the doctor to stop for a minute and then we carried on. It was all over quickly and I was glad I didn't have GA.
On the day I went in there were 5 other ladies also having a hysteroscopy and only 1 had anaesthetic. My clinic didn't recommend it for this proceedure.
As Sarahjane says they are looking for anything that shouldn't be there e.g fibriods and in my case they also took a biopsy from the lining to check all was right with it.

In my experience it is really something not to get too worried about.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a hystercopy under general anesthetic at Isida in Kiev.  I think its common practice over there to put under.  I would prefer it anyway.  I think they scrapped out my lining so I could grow a new one, as the old one was too thin.


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I had one done very recently and had G.A.  I also managed to get my insurance company to pay for it by getting a referral from my GP to my consultant to investigate heavy and painful periods. I was in and out in one morning and had no painful side effects.  It's very useful for TX as it gives doctors an idea of length of cervix and any problems you might have in your womb.  I really recommend it.


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Dawn,

I've had both GA and sedation types - recommend GA!

Have a look in the Altra Vita thread as I've just posted about the benefits of having this done at the best time in your cycle (day 7-10).

A&E


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oops - forgot about this thread for a bit - well, I had mine done without sedation of any sort ( took a ibuprofen I think about an hour beforehand )..it was all over in a matter of minutes and just a little crampy. They said if they'd've found anything more than a VERY minor thing that could have been removed then and there ( didn't dare ask how they'd planned to do it!  ) that I'd've had to come back for a GA. It cost be about £800 in the end, but it was relief to know it was all "prefect" in there and pretty odd to watch it all on the screen I must say  .

I've had 2 h-scopes before and both of them with GA..

A VERY belated thanks to you all for your kind support before I had this - and best of luck to you all!

D X


----------

